# Kann Rechner nicht herunterfahren...

## disi

Seit ca. 3 Tagen habe ich ein seltsames Problem auf dem Netbook.

Wenn ich bei KDE auf 'Turn Off Computer' gehe, rebooted das netbook.

```
# shutdown -h now
```

rebooted auch

```
# telinit 0
```

rebooted auch

Meine einzige Moeglichkeit herunterzufahren, ist den Powerknopf so 3-5 Sekunden gedrueckt zu halten.

In KDE, bin ich in Runlevel 3.

/etc/inittab sieht normal aus:

```
l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown

l0s:0:wait:/sbin/halt -dhp

l1:1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

l6r:6:wait:/sbin/reboot -dk

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin
```

Mein Hauptrechner hat keine Probleme...

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Was macht

```
 init 0
```

 auf der Konsole?

----------

## disi

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Was macht
> 
> ```
>  init 0
> ```
> ...

 

Mehr testen zeigt, ich kann es nur nicht herunterfahren wenn es am Stromkabel haengt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Erinnert mich an mein anderes Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-900480-highlight-.html

```
# init 0
```

 hat den gleichen Effekt.

Ich sehe ja, wie er herunterfaehrt und auf der Konsole zeigt:

 *Quote:*   

> Switching to RunLevel 0
> 
> ...

 

Das Problem habe ich aber erst seit ein paar Tagen, ich hatte geguckt, gentoo-sources-3.1.0 und KDE 4.7.3 kommt da in meine Erinnerung...

//edit: also die besten Ergebnisse erziele ich, wenn ich das netbook einfach selbst einschlafen lasse (sprich weggehen und liegenlassen). Es wacht dann auch wieder auf, wenn ich eine Taste druecke.

Das Bildschirm zuklappen, herunterfahren etc. ist alles verborgt im Moment  :Sad: 

----------

